# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  creating rdlc from strach

## svibuk

need step by step procedure for creating a report i have a blank report file i have added xsd file with the needed fields i have 4 queries pertaining to report creation 1) the current XSD taken has numeric fields i need totals of each field how do i get the total

----------

